# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  H5 Copy

## James Sanford

I recently finished an H5 copy using Siminoff's plans.  

I am just learning to play the mandola and really enjoy the unique sound as compared to a mandolin.  

I am attaching a sound clip recorded at a small studio owned by a friend.

----------


## Tavy

That's a really nice sounding instrument, you should be pleased!

How about some photos to go with the sound clip?

John.

----------


## Tom C

Sounds great

----------


## James Sanford

Thanks for the comments.  I am pleased with the instrument.  It is my 6th build and 2nd mandola.  Number 7 is also a mandola which will be finished in a few days.  I recorded this using a Behringer B-1 (NFI) condenser mic which I recently purchased.  Really good quality for a small price.

----------

